# Clotheslines stage a comeback



## Aunt Marg (Apr 3, 2021)

Nothing would make me happier than to see Homeowners Associations and their shallow rules surrounding clothesline drying, quashed!  

Three cheers for old-fashioned line-drying! 

https://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/04/clotheslines-stage-a-comeback/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 3, 2021)

One tidbit that stood out for me in the article was this...

"_opposition to line-drying has often come from neighbors who don’t want to be looking at somebody’s underwear out of the kitchen window_"

Yes, unmentionables are such a secret and bad thing, aren't they! 

How shallow and small-minded some people are in this perfect little world we live in today!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 3, 2021)

I detest Homeowner's Associations. I often wondered if those, who like to live in a Homeowner's Association development, would just love imprisonment. Everybody had the exact same cell, they all ate at the same time, etc.  My mom & dad bought their home in 1960. It was a typical 60s development. The homes came with clotheslines in the back. Back in the 60s, our neighbors weren't as fragile as today's neighbors.  They were made of sterner stuff. They didn't swoon at the site of my tighty whities.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 3, 2021)

My mother line dried clothes unless it was raining or snowing so I grew up with it.

All the houses in the neighborhood we moved from had clothes lines (the houses were built in the 60's). They were put in by the builder so I guess they were still popular then.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 3, 2021)

I detest Homeowners Associations and do not live in a neighborhood with one. When we moved about 6 years ago, we made a list of what we wanted in a new house and it included No HOA. Our realtor  laughed and said he wouldn't have a house with one either. They are very common  in this area. I wonder if they are that popular though because when people are selling their houses and are listing the features they say No HOA like its a great thing. For example, "Great view, 5 bedrooms, No HOA".


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> One tidbit that stood out for me in the article was this...
> 
> "_opposition to line-drying has often come from neighbors who don’t want to be looking at somebody’s underwear out of the kitchen window_"
> 
> ...


AM _"Oh, the horror!"_ What's next, dogs pooping in public?!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

My lady friend refuses to use the dryer. When she washes clothes at my house I string up a line across the back porch for drying.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 3, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Three cheers for old-fashioned line-drying!



You can't put hand made shirts in a tumble dryer. You have to dry them outside, in the evening, when the sun is not so strong.


----------



## Jules (Apr 3, 2021)

I have a wooden rack and small hanging bar in the laundry room.  The dryer is used too.

I’m one who is thankful to live in a subdivision with rules.  Having lived next door to slobs, I said never again.


----------



## Jules (Apr 3, 2021)

@horseless carriage   Wow.  You have a lot of shirts.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 3, 2021)

Yeah, unfortunately, people I've known--including my huzz--associate drying clothes on a line with being poor and therefore yuck. And in Huzz's case I can understand why he wants to distance himself from being poor because he grew up REAL poor (living in their car parts of the time, literally no food in the house at times, etc.), but one gal I knew who grew up not near as poor as Huzz was telling me that she found her new neighbors to be really odd. Why, I ask.  "Because that gal nextdoor frequently hangs her clothes up outside to dry and I know darn well she can afford a clothesdryer, ugh!" she says.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> @horseless carriage   Wow.  You have a lot of shirts.


Would you believe, I have a lot more than that? My wife has made every single one.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2021)

My condo community is too small for clotheslines. The groundskeepers are often around leaf-blowing, pruning, mowing, weed-whacking, raking, snow-blowing, etc. It just wouldn't work.

I have a large, folding, aluminum drying rack from Amazon and can hang laundry on it in the upstairs hallway where my washer and dryer are closeted, to save on electricity.

I do miss the scent of air dried, but I'll live.


----------



## Jules (Apr 3, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Would you believe, I have a lot more than that? My wife has made every single one.


She’s very skilled. Do they have to be ironed and if so, who does it?  My two British friends both iron everything.  Me, almost nothing.  

Do you wear long sleeved shirts too?


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Would you believe, I have a lot more than that? My wife has made every single one.


Looks like you're all set for a long Hawaiian  vacation.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> She’s very skilled. Do they have to be ironed and if so, who does it?  My two British friends both iron everything.  Me, almost nothing.
> 
> Do you wear long sleeved shirts too?


The hand made shirts, I iron. All our other ironing is done by a lady who does ironing for a business.
Yes I wear long sleeve shirts too. Usually when formally worn with a tie, bow tie or cravat.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 3, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Looks like you're all set for a long Hawaiian  vacation.


Actually most of the fabric bought to make my shirts comes from a lady in Honolulu.
Sadly she has called it a day and is now retired.


----------



## DaveA (Apr 3, 2021)

We've had both, a few dryers over the years and the clothesline forever.  My grandmother used it, as did my mom.  We still use it today, mostly for odd items or if my wife wants to air out the sheets.   It's a pulley line from the back porch to an old maple tree.  The original wire that held the hook in the maple has disappeared as the tree grew over it.  Only the hook protrudes.

It was there when I was a kid (in the thirties) and the pulleys and line have been replaced multiple times but the hooks in the tree and house are still functioning.  Can't imagine not having it for those odd little things when that's all that you need to dry and don't want to have to use the dryer.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 3, 2021)

My wife has been hanging clothes outside all her life. We have always had a dryer for winter and rainy days but clothes smell fresher and last longer when dried in the sunshine on a clothesline


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 3, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 158131View attachment 158132View attachment 158133View attachment 158134
> You can't put hand made shirts in a tumble dryer. You have to dry them outside, in the evening, when the sun is not so strong.


Now that's what I call a collection of sports shirts!

With normal washing... towels, bedding, unmentionables, any time during the day is a good time to line-dry, but with coloured things, I set the likes of out on the line either first thing in the morning, or late in the afternoon when the sun isn't at it's peak.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 3, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> AM _"Oh, the horror!"_ What's next, dogs pooping in public?!


ROFLMAO!

Thanks for the laugh, FM.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 3, 2021)

Nice hearing from everybody!

The article renewed my sense of hope that maybe, just maybe, society (in HOA's) will be given a green light to freely practice homemaking choices that work for them, not others.

I grew up in a home with a clothesline, and have had a clothesline in both homes that we've owned. Wouldn't be without one.

Never have correlated the use of an old-fashioned outdoor clothesline to being poor, and I was born into a poor family.


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

My Hills hoist clothesline. I always enjoy hanging the clothes out rather than using a dryer. I did have a dryer when the kids went to school for their uniforms and mine but got rid of it. Damn thing chewed electricity like mad.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 3, 2021)

Nothing, nothing beats the smell of clothes dried under direct sunlight.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 3, 2021)

Tish said:


> My Hills hoist clothesline. I always enjoy hanging the clothes out rather than using a dryer. I did have a dryer when the kids went to school for their uniforms and mine but got rid of it. Damn thing chewed electricity like mad.
> 
> View attachment 158147


Love it, Tish, and love the little koala!


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 3, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Nothing, nothing beats the smell of clothes dried under direct sunlight.


Except bacon & brie with a dollop of mango chutney, served up in a mini style French baguette. Smells wonderful.
But to get back onto the topic, my cat just loves clean sheets. If I were to let her, she would rip them apart the way she pounds her claws into them.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 3, 2021)

I do miss the smell of clothes dried out in the fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## Chet (Apr 3, 2021)

Nothing says "neighborhood" more than clothes hanging on the line and blowing in the wind, but the dryer is sooooo close to the washer.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Remy (Apr 3, 2021)

Heck yes! I dry my clothes on folding racks on my apartment patio in warm/hot weather. People could get around those stupid homeowner rules by using portable racks and putting them in a secluded area. A bit harder if a two story is next door.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2021)

There’s nothing quite like freshly hung to dry towels and sheets.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 3, 2021)

I did the clothes line thing for several years when the kids were in diapers. I love my drier, as much as I love my dishwasher! I haven't had to Iron anything in years, because the drier does such a great job!


----------



## officerripley (Apr 4, 2021)

I still have a clothesline (umbrella type) and used to hang all my clothes outside to dry but both the heat and all the pollen in the air got to me, so I only dry the bigger stuff (blankets, bedspreads) outside. Plus the last 3 or 4 years, there've been so many fires that the air seems full of smoke & sometimes ash most of the summer and so you can't hang anything outside.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 4, 2021)

Loving reading everyone's posts!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 158131View attachment 158132View attachment 158133View attachment 158134
> You can't put hand made shirts in a tumble dryer. You have to dry them outside, in the evening, when the sun is not so strong.


I love your shirts. My kind of style.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2021)

Now that’s a clothesline:


----------



## officerripley (Apr 4, 2021)

Today (no fires yet, thank goodness altho they say they're coming) I'm going to hang to dry outside 1 bedspread and 2 electric blankets. (Altho they say you can dry elect. blankets in the dryer on low, I think they last longer if they're air dried.)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 4, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Today (no fires yet, thank goodness altho they say they're coming) I'm going to hang to dry outside 1 bedspread and 2 electric blankets. (Altho they say you can dry elect. blankets in the dryer on low, *I think they last longer if they're air dried*.)


That's a fact.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 4, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I love your shirts. My kind of style.


What a generous compliment, thank you. If I were to post a shirt a day on say:
"Show us you Aloha shirts," thread. It would take me almost three full months at one shirt a day.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2021)

I have always hung my clothes out to dry, weather
permitting of course, I gave never lived in a place
where it was not allowed.

Mike.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's a fact.


It really is; in fact, my dear departed MIL always used to say that no matter how strictly you followed the washing instructions for electric blankets, it seems like once they were washed, they never heated up again as well. She said she had even tried *handwashing* them in the bathtub (which meant she had to get down on her knees of course, which wasn't fun) and then drying outside and it still seemed like it affected the heating. I guess no matter what, water & electricity aren't the best combination.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 4, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I guess no matter what, water & electricity aren't the best combination.


Actually, it's perfect for claiming on the insurance.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 5, 2021)

Tish, the Hills hoist rotary line is the line of choice up here.  It's good and sturdy and stands up to the winds that we get.
Some of the old fishing villages had very little private ground to the cottages, so there were communal 'drying greens'.


----------



## Jules (Apr 5, 2021)

Many many years ago someone stole some undies off my line.  They wouldn’t anymore.  .  One, they wouldn’t be out there & two, they wouldn’t be desirable if they were.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> Many many years ago someone stole some undies off my line.  They wouldn’t anymore.  .  One, they wouldn’t be out there & two, they wouldn’t be desirable if they were.


I've never understood the mentality of stealing from others, and I doubly will never understand why anyone would want to steal anything from someone's clothesline.

Back in the late 80's/early 90's, a pantie thief was on the prowl in our neck of the woods. That ended my days of leaving washing out on the line overnight.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 5, 2021)

I remember my mom had this big glass bottle with a aluminum top with a bunch of holes punched in it. She used to to moisten the things she was ironing. I often wonder did they not have spray bottles like Windex she could have used instead. Like many others she ironed our sheets. I always thought was dumb. Who is going to go in to our bedrooms and look at the sheets?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 5, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I remember my mom had this big glass bottle with a aluminum top with a bunch of holes punched in it. She used to to moisten the things she was ironing. I often wonder did they not have spray bottles like Windex she could have used instead. *Like many others she ironed our sheets. I always thought was dumb. Who is going to go in to our bedrooms and look at the sheets?*


I remember the old-fashioned sprinkle tops!







LOL, about the ironing of the bed sheets!

I will be the first to admit what a fuss-nut I am when it comes to homemaking, but ironing bed sheets has never been something I have done, but do know a few that do.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 5, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Tish, the Hills hoist rotary line is the line of choice up here.  It's good and sturdy and stands up to the winds that we get.
> Some of the old fishing villages had very little private ground to the cottages, so there were communal 'drying greens'.


Around here they call 'em "umbrella" clothes lines but I think they're the best here too.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 5, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-EL...LE-Gray-Pink-7-inches-tall-LOOK-/174523448465

There are cute figural clothes sprinklers too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 5, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Around here they call 'em "*umbrella*" clothes lines but I think they're the best here too.


That's what I've always called them.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 5, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's what I've always called them.


I think 1 of their best features is how you can swivel 'em around so as to follow the sun better as the day goes by. Just really good clotheslines IMO.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 5, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I think 1 of their best features is how you can swivel 'em around so as to follow the sun better as the day goes by. Just really good clotheslines IMO.


I agree.

Back in my babysitting days I used to sit in a trailer court/mobile home park, and nearly every trailer-home in the court/park had an umbrella clothesline.

If I couldn't have an old-fashioned pulley clothesline like I have, an umbrella clothesline would definitely be my next option.


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (May 25, 2021)

I have read of episodes of clothes being stolen of clothes lines and wondered how long it took to do that!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 25, 2021)

I hang out whenever possible. These days I have two lines on my porch but I string a rope from tree to tree when I do my comforters and blankets. 
My mom had a pully that went from the porch to the wash pole. Sometimes if it got to heavy with clothes they had another pole to hold the middle up which was placed on an angle and the end dug into the ground. 
My mom and grandma were pretty particular as to how they hung the wash.  They would never hang a dish towel in-between  my dads long underwear and clothes pins went into the clothespin bag never ever left on the line.
I like to see wash flapping in the breeze. 
Reminds me of days gone by.
I'd much rather see a clothes line than look at the junk people hide behind their sheds so they don't have to look at it but the rest of us do.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I hang out whenever possible. These days I have two lines on my porch but I string a rope from tree to tree when I do my comforters and blankets.
> My mom had a pully that went from the porch to the wash pole. Sometimes if it got to heavy with clothes they had another pole to hold the middle up which was placed on an angle and the end dug into the ground.
> My mom and grandma were pretty particular as to how they hung the wash.  They would never hang a dish towel in-between  my dads long underwear and clothes pins went into the clothespin bag never ever left on the line.
> I like to see wash flapping in the breeze.
> ...


Old-fashioned pulley clotheslines are all that I have ever had experience using, aside from my makeshift clothesline I use in my laundry room, and your moms old clothesline sounds exactly like mine, Ruth.

Mine starts at my porch (pulley on outside wall of porch), with line that extends all the way out to the alley (pulley attached to t-pole), though I only have a single line.

Yes, I remember the helper or prop poles, too, or whatever they were called. I haven't seen a helper or prop pole in use since the late 60's/early 70's.

In my childhood home our clothesline started right outside the back door of our house, and went all the way out to the alley, and was a good 10-12 feet above the ground.

An aunt that I used to babysit for had a clothesline that extended from out the window of her laundry room and out to the property line of her neighbours yard, and my aunts backyard had a deep gully, so the clothesline was 20-30 feet in the air.

I use my clothesline regularly... 2-3 times a week during this time of year and I love it, but when I had babies and young children in the home it was a rare day where something or another wasn't out hanging on the line.

Towels along with unmentionables were hung together, sometimes with an entire line of nothing but unmentionables, then there was regular clothing... pants, shirts, tops, socks, whatever have you. Then there was the baby sleepers, baby pyjamas, and other miscellaneous baby clothes that I'd hang out on the line together, and then there was diaper wash day where the line sagged under the weight of several dozen freshly laundered diapers along with the accompanying rubber pants.

Even on non-laundry days, rubber pants were a regular on the line (learned that with my first). An overly wet diaper or a dirty called for a change of rubber pants, and so the old rubber pants would be turned inside-out, given a quick hand-wash and rinse, then pinned up on the line to dry and air. By the days-end... bedtime, rubber pants were taken down off the line, brought inside and stacked next to the diapers, leaving me with a fresh clean supply of rubber pants to start the next day.

I found whenever I removed rubber pants and diapers as one and pailed the two together at change-time, I often ran low or even ran completely out of rubber pants, hence why I hand-washed and rinsed didy-pants between changes.

Plastic bags and Ziploc bags also see clothesline time. I reuse Ziploc bags until the zip wears-out or the plastic gives way. Have done so for years and years.

Cribs were stripped and changed when needed... with little babies that was often, 2-3 times a week, and so flannelette and rubber crib sheets also seen the line.

About the only thing I seldom pinned up on the line to dry were baby washcloths. I never used disposable baby wipes, always reusable washable 100% cotton baby washcloths, but being as small as the baby washcloths were, into the electric tumble dryer they'd go for 10-15 minutes and they were done.

I have an old plastic toy sand pail in my porch where I keep my clothespins in, and never do I leave pins on the line. My favourite is donning a favourite apron of mine with a pouch in the front, which I fill with wooden clothespins while hanging washing on the line, and typical of the old-fashioned homemaker that I am, I always hold a pin in my mouth ready to go when hanging.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Nothing would make me happier than to see Homeowners Associations and their shallow rules surrounding clothesline drying, quashed!
> 
> Three cheers for old-fashioned line-drying!
> 
> https://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/04/clotheslines-stage-a-comeback/


We used to own a cottage by the lake.  I made a nice long clothes right off the rear deck.  It was so nice carrying a basket of clothes, hanging them up while listening to the birds and watching the clothes dry in the breeze.  It was energy efficient and gave someone, usually me, to get outside.  The clothes smelled so nice when you brought them in.  Beets the electric or gas dryer any day.  Only problem was you had to depend on the weather but in those days people were pretty flexible.  They didn't take a gun and shoot someone just because the weather wasn't the way they wanted it.  Everyone seems to be mad at something or someone these days.  They really need to lighten up.  LOL


----------



## win231 (May 25, 2021)

I only dry socks, briefs & towels in the dryer.  I dry everything else indoors on hangars.  It doesn't take very long since I like the house around 80-90 degrees.  The dryer wears out jeans & shirts much faster.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> We used to own a cottage by the lake.  I made a nice long clothes right off the rear deck.  It was so nice carrying a basket of clothes, hanging them up while listening to the birds and watching the clothes dry in the breeze.  It was energy efficient and gave someone, usually me, to get outside.  The clothes smelled so nice when you brought them in.  Beets the electric or gas dryer any day.  Only problem was you had to depend on the weather but in those days people were pretty flexible.  They didn't take a gun and shoot someone just because the weather wasn't the way they wanted it.  Everyone seems to be mad at something or someone these days.  They really need to lighten up.  LOL


You've captured the very essence of clothesline drying to a T, Packs!

When my children were little my first order of the day was to do a load of washing and pin it up on the line, and that always happened first thing in the morning. The air was fresh and clean smelling, the neighbourhood quiet... everyone for the most part were still in bed, and my love of hearing the squeaking pulleys come to life with every pull of the line was my favourite!

By 7 o'clock AM, washing was out drying, there was a pot of freshly made coffee on the stove, and the process of getting my children up from their cribs and beds had begun.

Looking out the kitchen window at all of the washing swaying, waving, and snapping back and forth, I never grew tired of. Still love the look today, and whenever I'm out-and-about, whether it be driving or walking and I spot a clothesline, I can't help but do a double, a triple, even a quadruple take on the line, because it just takes me back to my younger days.

Back to a time when life wasn't rushed or hurried, when there was closeness and trust among neighbours, when people did so many things the old-fashioned way, when women could be found at home, caring for their children, their husbands, baking, cooking, and tending to all things in-between.  

Such warm and homey memories for me, and seldom when I'm out hanging a load of washing on the line do I not think about the foremothers that did the same. Never fails to make me feel the nostalgia, the old-fashionedness of it all.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> I only dry socks, briefs & towels in the dryer.  I dry everything else indoors on hangars.  It doesn't take very long since I like the house around 80-90 degrees.  *The dryer wears out jeans & shirts much faster.*


It's true about the damage and wear-and-tear electric tumble dryers cause fabrics.

I mentioned it to a friend of mine years ago, the fact that all the fluff we clean out of the lint filter trap is fibers from the clothes and things, and her reaction was shock.

Over-drying things can cause damage, too, drying fibers out resulting in brittle fibers that break and give-way easier, hence the fluff that accumulates in the lint trap. The older the washables are that we dry in an electric tumble dryer, the more fluff will be found.


----------



## Jules (May 25, 2021)

win231 said:


> *The dryer wears out jeans* & shirts much faster.


That’s what I want, soft & beaten up jeans.  They feel great when they reach that state.  Hate it when they start wearing too much and I end up with areas that are thread bare.  

Women’s jeans almost always have added stretch in them.  I want a good pair of real denims.  Impossible to buy in petite in Canada.  I can’t even pay extra to order them.


----------



## Remy (May 25, 2021)

@Meanderer I love my Rowenta Iron, so I would consider that a good gift.


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2021)

Just came across this wonderful article and thought I'd share it.

http://weheartvintage.co/2013/05/24/washing-vintage-clothes-7-top-tips/


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2021)

Margery Bish Hanging Clothes on Clothesline​


----------



## horseless carriage (May 29, 2021)

The term umbrella line is new to me, a rotary line though, has more than one definition.
How about, a hanging roundabout?

Growing up, the pram, (shortened from perambulator,) was in every garden. Mothers were encouraged to let baby sleep in the fresh air.

When we used this type of washing line the adverts of the day always featured the perfect housewife. Industrious, a homemaker but always perfectly turned out. And her husband was always seen arriving home looking as clean and crisp as he did when he left for work that morning.
Holly could have used these pics in her "Do You Remember?" Thread.


----------



## peramangkelder (May 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> One tidbit that stood out for me in the article was this...
> 
> "_opposition to line-drying has often come from neighbors who don’t want to be looking at somebody’s underwear out of the kitchen window_"
> 
> ...


@Aunt Marg Isn't that utterly ridiculous....why should anybody care what is on the clothesline?
We all wear underwear....well most of us do anyway
Using a clothesline is the homeowner's contribution to power saving...good on them


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 167203
> The term umbrella line is new to me, a rotary line though, has more than one definition.
> How about, a hanging roundabout?
> View attachment 167202
> ...


When my kids were little babies and had a diaper rash, I'd set them out on a towel in the backyard bare tushie in the air. 20-30 minutes depending on the time of day and intensity of the sun, but boy, did natural sunlight ever clear up a sore red bottom fast.

I'm laughing pleasantly at the point you made about the perfect little housewives/homemakers and neat as a pin, fresh as daisies husbands in adverts. So true!

Love the name "roundabout".


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @Aunt Marg Isn't that utterly ridiculous....why should anybody care what is on the clothesline?
> We all wear underwear....well most of us do anyway


It irritates me to no end, Peram!

In all the years I've been line-drying, not once did I ever question what I was hanging or how I was hanging it. If it could be pinned up on the line to dry, it was fair-game for a wooden clothespin, and out it went.


----------

